# IUIs and heavy periods



## Babyontheway3

Just curious if anyone has had IUIs that usually have heavy periods? I have had 4 injectable cycles over the past several months, the first was timed intercourse was a BFPshowed up on betas although before the betas all negative HPTs. I was on progesterone supps and prometrium. A few days before my expected period I had my " usual period" so after bleeding heavily for two days and negative HPTs I stopped my progesterone routine thinking it was a bust. My FS requires a beta in order to start a next cycle in which I was shocked to find out I was pregnant. I was off the progesterone for several days and restarted one I got my BFP,@6 weeks I had a mc. 2nd IUI same routine but IUI, bleed heavily again with large clots BFN. 3rd IUI same situation as first round of injectables, bleed so heavily, cramps ++ stopped progesterone due to BFNs on HPTs, beta several days later =BFP, started back up progesterone routine, feeling like I am starting to lose my mind! Mc again @ 6 weeks. Took a few months off, did accupuncture and went to a naturopathic dr. ( this was my second time around to her as I started with her before my referral to FS) I also had a full bloodwork panel done for blood clotting, ect all to see if there was a reason for the MCs. Everything came back "normal" well April 10 was my 4th injectable cycle~3rd IUI. Everything was great, perfect multiple follicles, lining thick and DHs sperm "excellent" we had our hopes up, FS said this is a great cycle. Thurs started spotting, last night heavy bleeding again as well as today with clots!!!! Don't know what to expect for betas on TUes. feeling lost as DH and I have two healthy children with no medical intervention and no previous m/cs and now this. For the record I am taking the progesterone until the beta results tues. I have had a lap done- nothing wrong, HSG, numerous blood tests, U/S, biopsy of uterus~ all are fine. [


----------



## Babyontheway3

After this post I had my betas done and it was positive, but a low number. Beta # 2 tomorrow keeping my fingers crossed and praying that my numbers are doubling. I just dont understand how 3 out of 4 injectable cycles have resulted in a BFP with all the heavy bleeding before the beta. If it was spotting it would make more since, after the beta no more bleeding.


----------



## ttcbabyD

This has not happened to me, but I just wanted to wish you the best of luck with this cycle! I hope you caught a sticky bean!


----------



## Babyontheway3

Thanks! I hope you get yours as well.


----------

